# The International Vocal Artists of Bangkok is looking for singers!



## cazajdel (Jul 25, 2012)

The International Vocal Artists of Bangkok is Thailand's newest choral organization!

We are looking for talented volunteer singers of all backgrounds and experiences to join our ranks! We will begin rehearsals in October of 2012.

Any and all singers are welcome to join us! We welcome all expats and Thai nationals. Here are some things you should know:

Singers should possess the ability to read music and have some basic knowledge of music theory.

Rehearsals will be held in the evenings once a week on a night that works for the most number of people based on your feedback and the conductor's schedule. It is possible that additional rehearsals may be called (with plenty of advance notice) in the week leading up to a concert.

All rehearsals will be conducted in English. While singers do not need to be fluent, the ability to communicate in English will greatly facilitate the rehearsal process.

The International Vocal Artists of Bangkok will sing in a variety of languages from the east and west. Have an open mind and be ready to try new things!

Joining is free, but dues will be required to pay for music and other organizational costs. We will do our best to keep this rate as low as possible.

Contact us for more information. We'd love to have you! Can't post the website right now for some reason, but google search: The International Vocal Artists of Bangkok, and you will find it.


----------

